

The Man Behind The Bayesian Theorem - clay
http://thinking.netezza.com/video/man-behind-bayesian-theorem

======
acqq
The full lecture with transcript is here:

[http://www.gresham.ac.uk/lectures-and-events/royal-
society-a...](http://www.gresham.ac.uk/lectures-and-events/royal-society-
anniversary-lecture-an-even-shorter-history-of-nearly-everything)

